# Cits ... >  Willem programmatori.

## ON-OFF

Labdien.
Meklēju programmatoru priekš dažādiem flešiem, kādiem tieši vēl nezinu, jo cenšos šajā pasākumā iebraukt DIY līmenī. Kā noteikts nosacījums ir PLCC32 spējīgu.
Vajadzība ir USB savienojums. Šobrīd esmu apstājies pie Willem programmatoriem, tomēr nevaru izlemt kādu modeli ņemt - GQ-3X vai GQ-4X.
Kādi būtu jūsu ieteikumi un varbūt ir lētākas iekārtas ar tāda paša līmeņa vai labāku funkcionalitāti? Man obligāts nosacījums ir "true USB".

----------


## ON-OFF

Willemus izplata šeit.

----------


## RobinDAB

Kautkā tas nosacījums "DIY līmenī" un "willem" laikam tā īsti neklapē kopā...

----------


## ON-OFF

Kādēļ, cena nav tik ļoti liela.
Vai viņi ir pārāk slikti vai arī pārāk sarežģīti lietošanā?

Varbūt tās pašas f-jas var dabūt gatavas ar lētāku "true usb" programmatoru?
interesē PLCC32 un SOIC8...

----------


## JDat

Ko nozīmē true USB ports? Vai ft232rl neskaitās?   ::

----------


## ON-OFF

Vai var palūgt nedaudz vairāk info?

----------


## ON-OFF

no sērijas "laipni lūgts forumā".
Jauku vakaru arī mamikinam

----------


## Vikings

Nu bet pag pag, JDat, cilvēks nezin ko īsti prasīt un tu viņam tā meties virsū. Tā nav smuki.
Pirmkārt - ON-OFF Tevis nosauktie marķējumi (PLCC un SOIC) ir korpusu apzīmējumi. Tā ar programmatoru ir mazākā bēda - ja nepieciešams cits korpuss, tam var uztaisīt vai nopirkt pāreju. Tev iesākumā jānoskaidro kādi ir mikroshēmu nosaukumi kurus vēlies programmēt. Spriežot pēc Tevis meklētajiem korpusiem - SOIC8 varētu būt 24CXX, 93CXX, bet PLCC32 varētu būt 27CXXX, 28FXX, 29FXX un tamlīdzīgi. Tā kā - nodefinē pareizi savu vajadzību un jautā tālāk.

----------


## JDat

atvainojos ON-OFF un vikingam. No mob. rakstīju un bij adresēts biedrītim inovatoram ar bezvadu pogām. Sajaucu tēmu. Atvainojiet!

----------


## ON-OFF

Viking, paldies par atbalstu, esmu lasījis daudz jēdzīgu komentāru no Tevis arī citā forumā.
Tu ļoti precīzi uztvēri manu domu. Šobrīd esmu sadzinis pēdas vienam čipu veidam: 27C020 PLCC32, cik saprotu, to īsti izdzēst nevar, bet vai tam pastāv arī pārrakstāma versija vai ļoti lētas alternatīvas eksperimentiem?

Vēl esmu samulsis par pārejas jautājumu, pastāv 2 veidu pārejas, kuras abas derētu manam nosauktajam willem programmatoram:
PLCC32-DIP32
PLCC32-DIP28
Kāda ir atšķirība un vai abas pārejas ir piemērotas augstākminētajam čipam vai alternatīvai?

Nākamais jautājums ir par SOIC8 čipiem.
Vai var ņemt pāreju uz SOIC16 un tā strādās arī SOIC8 čipam? šajā gadījumā gribētos nošaut 3 suņus ar vienu šāvienu.

----------


## JDat

> Vai var palūgt nedaudz vairāk info?


 Nez kā ar EEPRO lietām, bet mikrokotrolierus mēdz programmēt pa COM portu. Ja uzskati, ka tas neder, tad padomā vēlreiz.  ::  Tev ir programmators, kas saņem datus seriālā veidā pa COM portu. Modernam datoram nav seriālā porta. Tikai USB. Ar USB to SERIAL pāreju jautājums atrisinās. Viena daļa mikrokontrolieristu izmanto ft232rl vai tml. Kas tas ir? Jau pieminētais USB to serial mikrene. Ieliekam tādu mikreni mūsu aparātā un klientam pārdodam ar nosaukumu: USB programmer. Lai arī patiesībā tas ir stiepjams jēdziens. Apskaties kastīti un redzi: ir USB ligzda, tātad laikam native USB. A kas lācītim vēderā un kā patiesībā strādā, tas cits jautājums.  :: 
Tās ir tikai viens no variantiem. Mēdz būt arī savādāk, bet tādos gadījumos programmatoram jāinstalē dairveris, kas nāk līdzi. Tādu varētu nosaukt par īstu native USB.
Kā piemēri iz dzīves: STK500 ar ft232rl itkā usb, bet patiesībā serial.
AVRISP ir native serial, ja nemaldos.

Domāju ka kaut kas līdzīgs ir arī EEPROM lauciņā.

Kam tev vajag to EEPROM programmatoru. Masveida programmēšanai?

----------


## ON-OFF

Masveidā nē, īstenībā gribu kaut ko iemācīties. Kas no tā visa sanāks, es nezinu. Šī brīža aktualitāti Vikings uzķēra precīzi, skaļāk par to bļaustīties negribu, lai populārākajos meklētājos šī lieta neparādītos LV ir pietiekoši daudz cilvēku, kuri uz cita rēķina vai vaļasprieka arī uztaisīs biznesa plānu. Jebkurā gadījumā viss ir plānots nekomerciālā DIY līmenī - draugu un ģimenes lokā .

Par augstāk minēto iekārtu esmu lasījis labas atsauksmes un ieteikumus daudzos ārzemju forumos, kā arī pats jau no sākuma sliecos uz to pusi jo iekārta atbalsta ļoti daudz čipu veidus, kā arī atbalsta tādus, kurus neatbalsta līdzīgas serial iekārtas. Man pašam doma patīk, jo esošajiem datoriem nav ne LPT, ne COM portu, kā arī iekārtai šķiet samērā spēcīga programmatūra un forums. Nobeigumā cena nav nemaz nešķiet tik ļoti liela, lai paņemtu normālu iekārtu ilgam laikam.

Šajā forumā uzdevu jautājumu, jo kur gan citur? Latviešu valoda man ir dzimtā un tajā es saprotos vislabāk.
Par pašu iekārtu un "true usb". Jā, es izpētīju JDat sniegto info par čipu, tomēr pateikšu kā ir - neizpratu (vismaz pagaidām) to lietu tik ļoti, lai gribētu pie tā ķerties. Varbūt vēlāk, kad iebraukšu tagadējā aktualitātē  :: 

Katrā gadījumā saku paldies par jebkuru pamatotu ieteikumu vai kritiku!

Sirsnībā,
ON-OFF

----------


## next

Kaut kaads murgs.
Normaalam cilveekam var rasties vajadziiba saprogrammeet kautkaadas mikrenes.
Tad vinjsh pameklee netaa kaa citi ljaudis taadas probleemas risina, nokachaa softu, salodee programatoru vai ja vajadziiba epizodiska, piesola forumaa alu un iet ciemos pie kaada kam taa padariishana jau gatava un straadaa.
Programmeet puspasaules eepromus tak nevienam nevajag.

PS. pat ja atrastos programmators kas shodien speetu programmet visu tad jau riit buus kaudze taadu ko vinjsh vairs nepaziis un rakstiit nemaacees.

----------


## ON-OFF

Next, diemžēl situācija ir tāda, ka lielāko daļu laika es pavadu darbā, gadā tie ir vairāk kā 9 mēneši... jā, es esmu jūrnieks. līdz ar to nav daudz iespēja vēl pie kāda doties.

----------


## JDat

par draugu un ģimenes loku... Liela daļa forumiešu arī ekspluatē ģimenes lokā, respektīvi savām vajadzībām. Tad sākas interesantākais. Ko programmēt? Atkāpei jautajums: kadas ir tavas zināšanas kontrolieros? Es sāku protams ar apņemšanos. Ja nopietni tad ar pic16f84. Nopirku literatūru, nopumpēju softu. Pēc laika uzlodēju programmatoru, kas ņēma pretī tikai vienu čipu. Ar laiku prasības pieauga. Uztaisīju nopietnāku progranatoru. Man rodas aizdomas, ka gribi megaprogrammatoru visiem dzīves gadījumiem. Kāpēc tev vajag eeprom programmēt, ja neskaties uc kontrolieriem? Kādas tev esošās zināšanas un pieredze? Ja neesi ne ko līdz šim darijis, tad neredzu jēgu skatīties uz tik resnu programmatoru. Uzreiz nenorirksi dzelzi ilgam laika periodam.

----------


## M_J

Bet ON-OFF jau nav teicis, ka viņš grib programmēt kontrolierus. Ir taču citas lietas, kur ir vajadzīgs programmēt tieši atmiņas, pat īsti neorientējoties ierakstāmajā saturā. Man uzreiz nāk prātā tāda lieta kā "čiptjūnings". Kā rāda piemēri, lai veiksmīgi darbotos šajā jomā, nebūt nav jābūt izcilam mikrokontrolieru programmētājam. Toties vajag programmatoru, kurš var strādāt ar iespējami plašāku atmiņu klāstu. Un cilvēks tādu meklē.

----------


## Vikings

Tauta, nu bet kāda atšķirība vai programmators paša taisīts, pirkts, USB vai COM. Jautājums bija par konkrētu mikroshēmu programmēšanu un ja cilvēks nevēlas par to stāstīt, lai jau patur pie sevis.
27C020 var izdzēst ar UV starojumu, ja konkrētā mikroshēmas versija ir ar lodziņu priekš dzēšanas. Ir alternatīvas - Argus vismaz pirms laika tirgoja interesantas 27CXX sērijas aizvietošanas mikroshēmas, kuras rakstās un lasās tā pat kā 27 sērijas mikrenes, bet viņas pēc būtības ir EEPROMi, kurus dzēst varēja ar ātru elektrisku procedūru. Vel alternatīva - 28 un 29 sērijas mikroshēmas, kuras arī pēc savas būtības ir paralēlie Flashi. Par savietojamību ar konkrētā projekta vajadzībām ir jāskatās konkrēto mikroshēmu PDFi.
Par pārejām - drīzāk izvēlies PLCC32 - DIP32 pāreju, jo tai izmantoti visi izvadi. Otrai minētajai četri palikuši neizmantoti, tā kā tā pāreja var būt piemērota kādam īpašam pielietojumam. Starp citu, skaties kā ir ar cenām pārejām, jo tās parasti nav lētas un ja nav paredzēta masveida programmēšana, tad viennozīmīgi lētāk būtu veidot pašam savu pāreju, kuras izmaksas būtu mērāmas dažos latos. Par SO-16 pāreju - jā, tām gan vajadzētu būt savietojamām.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nejauši uzdūros uz šāda:
http://www.elsis-spb.ru/index.php?page=ep-4000
Brāļi lietuvieši uzkonstruējuši. Cik saprotu, darbojas autonomi bez datora pieslēgšanas.

----------


## next

> Nejauši uzdūros uz šāda:
> http://www.elsis-spb.ru/index.php?page=ep-4000
> Brāļi lietuvieši uzkonstruējuši. Cik saprotu, darbojas autonomi bez datora pieslēgšanas.


 Esmu lietojis, nav nekaada vaina, var rakstiit dazhaadus chipus (epromus, flashus, arii seriaalos, bet ne kontrolierus) .
Datoru vajag tikai tad kad ieksheejaa atminja par mazu.
Tomeer amatieru vajadziibaam pirkt taadu buus par daargu.

PS. Taadi verkji bija lietoshanaa LTC (prieksh analogo ATC billinga). man domaat jau sen nevienam nevajadziigi, ja kam tur draugi_ pazinjas tad pajautaajiet ...

----------


## ON-OFF

otrs šobrīd interesējošais čips saucas 24C02. Cik saprotu pēc specenēm, tas ir EEPROM pēc būtības.

----------


## AndrisZ

Laikam grūti būs atrast kādu universālo programmatoru kas šis nepazīst.  ::

----------

